# Pocket Cruiser



## jvonhorn (Dec 6, 2013)

I am a long time sailor of small boats, lasers, Hobie cats, Catalina 22 and now a Sanibel 18. I live on Oak Island in NC and sail near the Cape Fear/Southport area.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome, Have fun ! The title of your thread interested me as I enjoy smaller boats.
Good day, Lou


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! I haven't been there (been to other parts of NC, but not near Cape Fear), but it looks like a neat sailing area!


----------



## Guy Sabourin (Nov 29, 2013)

I am also a long time sailor,Mycurrent boat is a DS 20 ,MK 2 , 1980,#214.with a swing keel.The factory in Odessa Ontario, Canada,,(Diller and Schwill), Closed in 1980,I believe this this may be one of the last ones built,but I cannot be sure.. I have very little information to go on.The forum group I exchanged with seems to have gone off line.Aloha Guy S/


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, jvon!
Guy, check in with AllThumbs here. He is the author of the great Owner review of the DS 20 in the current issue of Small Craft Advisor. he has learned a great deal about the DS 20 over the past few years.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome! The Sanibel 18 sounds like a fun boat. I'm currently restoring a Montgomery 15.


----------



## jvonhorn (Dec 6, 2013)

I am looking for a roller furling headsail for this boat (Sanibel 18)....any ideas? I ordered all new cushions for the cabin and cockpit, also going to paint the boat and replace rigging as necessary...or not and just sail it for awhile!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome Jvonhorn,

You might look at the "old" roller head sail setup that the Rhodes 22' used. I still have my Rhodes 22. It sits in a field at the farm. I too am a fan of small boats. The Rhodes uses a piece of aluminum electrical conduit with a round flat plate welded around it at the bottom for the reefing line to rest on. The head stay passes down through the entire length of the tube. The tube is held in place on the head stay by two crimped on "beads". I built bearings to support these "beads" using West Epoxy and graphite powder. They fit into the ends of the conduit. The cardboard core of a roll of TP worked as a mold. After drilling the hole for the rigging wire I split the bearings with a hack saw and they fit inside the tube. It worked for years and is still there. The head sail's luff has a pocket running its entire length that slips over the tube. Ss sheet metal screws fix it at the head and the tack. Very simple and effective. The furling line which is the sheet sits on top of the flat plate. Simple and effective. I sailed this rig out of Eastport, ME for 15 years and there were many days when the flaired sides of that boat were on the water. You might be able to build one of these if you can't find something.


----------



## jvonhorn (Dec 6, 2013)

Ingenious approach! I had a roller furling headsail on my Catalina and it was great...Since I am likely to be the one steering, I don't want to send my spouse forward to lower/raise new head sails if the wind changes. I think I can get one from West Marine but they are pricey!


----------

